# timing belt cover removal, Mk1 jetta



## M~K~G (Jun 13, 2004)

hello,
just trying to find out if there is any special trick to removing the large allen bolt that holds the upper timing belt cover on. I blew my valve cover gasket and i am haveing a hell of a time getting this on bolt out of the cover. The bolt backs all the way out of the block but it seems to just pull the cover off with it. Any ideas????


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: timing belt cover removal, Mk1 jetta (M~K~G)*

I'm pretty sure that the large allen bolt is actually a nut. There is a stud in the block/head that typically backs out with the bolt and it has a flange of some kind on it and won't go through the cover. I can't remember if the stud gets stuck behind the inner cover plate or not. If not, you may be able to worm the cover off after removing all the other bolts/nuts. It's a real nuisance. Sometimes you can grab it from the other side. Otherwise I think you have to take a whole bunch of stuff off.


----------

